# Universal vehicle speed sensor conv cable to electric



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

*US $22.00* (0 Bid)
End Date: Tuesday Nov-18-2008 12:22:45 PST
Buy It Now for only: US $45.50
Bid now | Buy it now | Add to watch list

More...


----------

